# Flip top waste



## RogerS (1 Mar 2014)

...and the latest never-ending saga of problems with the en-suite renovation project (I have spared you the majority of all the problems but if it could go wrong, then it did). Latest is this flip top waste fitted in the handbasin similar to the photo. I've never used these before. I bought it to match the one in the bath ..that's right, the one that weighs 68kg empty..and is still sitting downstairs. 






Does it require a certain amount of water in the basin to make it 'sit' in the seal because the water just runs away with the one that I have fitted.


----------



## Spindle (1 Mar 2014)

And that's progress :x 

I feel your pain - just waiting for the dampers on the toilet seat, proximity sensor on the mirror and self closing drawers to fail on mine :x :x 

Regards Mick


----------



## RogerS (1 Mar 2014)

Well, just slung a bucket of water in and it still runs away. Oh rats.


----------



## flying haggis (1 Mar 2014)

I have always thought that that style of waste is a silly idea, picture the scene basin full of water (if it doesn't run away) you have just finished washing and then you have to put your hand back in to the water to flip the thing to empty the basin

progress?


----------



## mailee (1 Mar 2014)

Every time I fit a kitchen or have to work on a bathroom there is a problem with the plumbing, namely the waste or the taps! Usually the waste is a different size or fitting to the standard ones or the taps are rubbish and a right fiddle to get mounted/fitted! Even toilet systems have changed beyond recognition! :roll:


----------



## Doug B (2 Mar 2014)

The water shouldn't run away Rog, you must have another faulty item!!!! thought of changing your name to "lucky" ?

Of the new designs of waste fittings I like the captive swivel plug the best, it has the least components to go wrong ironically.


----------



## flh801978 (2 Mar 2014)

we have 4 of those in the house and water certainly does not get past the flipper it would stay there overnight
If anything ours are stiff to operate
And I've fitted loads for others who have seen ours....no complaints from them

Ian


----------



## Graham Orm (2 Mar 2014)

Spindle":ju7nzxnl said:


> And that's progress :x
> 
> I feel your pain - just waiting for the dampers on the toilet seat, proximity sensor on the mirror and self closing drawers to fail on mine :x :x
> 
> Regards Mick



Proximity sensor? Does it switch a light on?

I'm thinking of putting a heated pad behind ours so I can shave without squinting or leaving a mess on the mirror by wiping it.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 Mar 2014)

Spindle":1c908dq3 said:


> proximity sensor on the mirror



I've got one of those, good aren't they? I just put my face up close and it automatically sprays shaving foam and a razor with a brand new blade appears from a hidden aperture behind the the left-hand edge. Mind you, I need to work out how to reconfigure it for right-handed use. Either that or I mounted it upside down.
The main problem is it going off when I don't want it to. If I'm just poking about trying to find where my contact lens has wandered off to, it can be a bit of a nuisance.
I think I should have sprung for the extra £399 to have it voice activated.

S


----------



## RogerS (2 Mar 2014)

Grayorm":29ci437v said:


> Spindle":29ci437v said:
> 
> 
> > And that's progress :x
> ...



What's 'shaving' ?


----------



## Spindle (2 Mar 2014)

Grayorm":1y201snk said:


> Proximity sensor? Does it switch a light on?



Hi

Yes, there's a sensor at the lower right hand side of the mirror that when you wave your hand close to it turns on arrays of LEDs in the corners of the mirror. We used to have a light with a pull switch above a mirror, that never failed, (apart from the bulb), in 20 years, I hope, in the future I can say the same with regard to the new system.

Regards Mick


----------



## RogerS (2 Mar 2014)

I like sensors. We had some spare security sensors many years ago and I stuck two in our kitchen as an automatic way of turning the lights on. Either when entering with arms full of dinner trays etc or when coming in from outside laden with shopping. Works a treat.


----------



## Alex H (3 Mar 2014)

RogerS":39tt2eh3 said:


> ...and the latest never-ending saga of problems with the en-suite renovation project (I have spared you the majority of all the problems but if it could go wrong, then it did). Latest is this flip top waste fitted in the handbasin similar to the photo. I've never used these before. I bought it to match the one in the bath ..that's right, the one that weighs 68kg empty..and is still sitting downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This may be a dumb question, but have you put sealant between the sink and the waste ? i.e. under the flange at the top of the trap


----------



## Graham Orm (3 Mar 2014)

Alex H":24lbn6bk said:


> This may be a dumb question, but have you put sealant between the sink and the waste ? i.e. under the flange at the top of the trap



Good point. if it's a slotted waste (as shown below) water could seep down around the joint and out through the slot provided for overflow escape. If the seal at the bottom is good you wouldn't get any leakage showing.

This is a slotted waste.


----------



## Water-Mark (3 Mar 2014)

My money is on the water escaping around the edge as mentioned even if you did use a sealant.

I've fitted loads of these, hotels and guest houses love them over a pop up.
Only ever seen one faulty one and you could lift the plug out it was so slack.

Incidently the rubber ring that comes with these go in the bin for best effect.


----------

